# 5x8 layout with 4x4 extention help.



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

Well I was able to move my table to a different room and was also able to extend it's size to 5x8 with a 4x4 extension. So I am pretty unsure on how I want to do a lay out. I would like 2 main lines and something where I can run switching operations and have a few sidings, and a turn table/round house. I don't mind inclines and would like to work one into the lay out. 

I have a DCC controller that helps design a layout with HO scale.

thanks.


----------

